# [VDE] Isolationswiderstand von Heizungen



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe hier kleine Heizpatronen 90W/230V, die werden von Lieferanten mit einen Isolationswiderstand >5MOhm gemessen.
Wenn wir die Heizungen einlagern und nach einer gewissen Zeit messen, haben wir kleinere Isolationswerte, bis zu 370KOhm.
Die Heizungen waren da noch nicht in Betrieb, meiner Meinung nach zieht das Isolationsmaterial feuchtigkeit. Durch aufheizen
an einer kleinen Spannung, ist der Isolationswiderstand wieder gegen unendlich.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wie ich damit umgehe, da ich davon ausgehe das bei Kunden nach längere Gebrauchspause
der Isolationswiderstand auch schleicht ist. Ein langsames aufheizen, kann ich den Kunden schwer vermitteln, ist für ihn auch
eigentlich nicht durchführbar. 

gruß Helmut


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 Juni 2014)

Bei Aufnahme / Dokumentation der isolationswerte während der Inbetriebnahme reicht es für mich aus wenn die laut VDE Norn o.k. sind.
So als Faustregel 1kohm per Volt
ich messe die auch mal gegen unendlich und auch als ob das die schon etwas gelitten haben.

Bram


----------



## weißnix_ (27 Juni 2014)

Das mit dem Isowiderstand der Heizpatronen ist bei uns auch so ein leidiges Problem.
Unser Lieferant legt mittlerweile ein kleines Zettelchen bei, wo auf diesen Umstand hingewiesen wird (hygroskopisches Isoliermaterial).

Ist ein FI davor, kann das schonmal spassig werden. Hersteller gibt vor, das dann mit kleinem Strom trockengeheizt werden muss. Ich denke, das macht sinn, um evtl. Durchschläge mit dauerhaften Kriechstrecken zu vermeiden. 

Doch kein Maschinenbauer berücksichtigt dies. Ich habe für diesen Fall einen Trafo, dr mir die benötigten -isolierten- Spannungen zur Verfügung stellt. Das kann dann aber manchmal etwas dauern.

Im Feld, wenn ich diesen Trafo nicht habe, muss ich dann schonmal den PE so einer Maschine abklemmen um eine Chance zum Trockenheizen zu haben (dann mit voller Leistung=volles Risiko für Durchschläge). Ich überwache dann die Spannung gegen Erde, um die Isolation zu beurteilen. Aber das kann einfach nicht der Weg sein.

Ich habe Kollegen mit wenig Skrupel, einen FI zu brücken. Scheiße nur, weil ich den Kopf dafür hinhalte und bei der Geschäftsleitung als Saboteur behandelt werde, wenn ich das verbiete.

Also Aufruf an die Maschinenbauer: Denkt Euch was aus!!!


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2014)

Das Thema kenn ich auch.
370 kOhm ist eigentlich noch ein guter Wert.

Wenn du Probleme mit Ableitstrom / FI hast, dann bleibt eigentlich nur der Wechsel auf ein anderes Element.
Generell schadet es nicht, wenn du neue Heizpatronen nicht sofort mit 100% ansteuerst.
Evtl. kannst die Stillstandsdauer auswerten und wenn diese länger als x-Tage ist, dann fährst du mit Anfahrprogramm hoch.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Thema kenn ich auch.
> 370 kOhm ist eigentlich noch ein guter Wert.
> 
> Wenn du Probleme mit Ableitstrom / FI hast, dann bleibt eigentlich nur der Wechsel auf ein anderes Element.
> ...



Das würde ich ja gerne so machen, aber das Anfahrprogramm
ist der Bediener, über ein Stufenschalter.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das würde ich ja gerne so machen, aber das Anfahrprogramm
> ist der Bediener, über ein Stufenschalter.



Wenn du keinen Einfluß auf den Regler hast, dann bleiben nur andere Patronen.
Kannst ja mal bei Wema in Lüdenscheid anfragen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2014)

Den Lieferanten möchte ich nicht wechseln, ich habe schon ein paar durch,
von der Heizungsbau Mafia aus Lüdenscheid, die sitzen ja alle da 

Weiß jetzt jemand auf die schnelle was die Norm sagt, was überhaupt eingehalten
werden muß?


----------



## MSB (28 Juni 2014)

Also die Norm sagt eine grobe Regel von 300 Ohm / Volt Betriebsspannung, bei besonderen Fällen sind auch 150 Ohm/Volt erlaubt.
Heißt also bezogen auf deine 230V Heizung bezogen, das diese ~ 69 kOhm nicht unterschreiten sollten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2014)

Dann bin ich ja noch im grünen Bereich, hast du zufällig noch die Nr parat.


----------



## MSB (28 Juni 2014)

Aber sicher doch:
0105-100 5.3.101.3.3


----------

